# caminar untado a la pared



## starscrea2

Hello everyone,

I know the verb "untar" is to stick or to spread, but I am trying to find the English equivalent of walking while "untado a la pared" In the following, the protagonist is sneaking out into the open from a cabin, trying not to be caught. 

Spanish:
Entonces lo decidí. Desde el umbral observé la explanada. Luego caminé untado a la pared de la galera. Rodeé la choza de la gorda.

My attempt:

Then I decided. I observed the terrace from the doorway.
Then I crept (against the wall)/(with my back to the wall)/(walked close to the wall) in the galley. I went around the fat woman’s shack.


I don't see any threads for "caminar untado" or "andar untado" on here, so I figured I would ask. Does anyone have any suggestions, or are any of three attempts outlined above by me acceptable translations for "caminar untado"?

Thank you!


----------



## Magazine

As close to the wall as possible. 

tell you the truth, first time I have heard untar used like this.


----------



## Magazine

Well, there are actually four hits on google...it is very rare but makes sense. 



> Siempre aparecía, poco a poco, _untado a la pared_,
> imaginé a Perfecto virtualmente _untado a la pared_ del pasillo, atento, escuchando
> Trotando de ladito, rasguñando la banqueta y medio _untado a la pared_ pa garrar sombrita



Very amusing examples. 

anyway, you were spot on.


----------



## GreenWhiteBlue

It is not uncommon in English to use the word "hugging" to refer to travelling close to something, such as "at this point the road hugs the coastline."  In your case, I would say "I hugged the wall of the gallery as I went."


----------



## MiguelitOOO

Maybe:
_Then I walked sneaking against the galley wall. I went around the fat woman’s shack_


----------



## jilar

Nunca lo había visto.
Es obvio que significa "pegado a la pared". Es decir, pasa lo más próximo a ella, arrimándose a la pared.


----------



## starscrea2

Thank you all!  I will figure out a natural way to say this, now that I have confirmation what it means.


----------



## Magazine

GreenWhiteBlue said:


> In your case, I would say "I hugged the wall of the gallery as I went."



Very interesting, Green, makes perfect sense. My choice here, as this sounds , in a way, similar to the Spanish unusual expression. I would def use something very colloquial here, as the Spanish word "untar" is not often used this way.


----------



## Amapolas

Magazine said:


> Very interesting, Green, makes perfect sense. My choice here, as this sounds , in a way, similar to the Spanish unusual expression. I would def use something very colloquial here, as the Spanish word "untar" is not often used this way.


Yes, it's got to be smile-inducing. Because the original in Spanish makes you smile when you read it, as it's unusual and witty.


----------



## Magazine

Amapolas said:


> Yes, it's got to be smile-inducing. Because the original in Spanish makes you smile when you read it, as it's unusual and witty.



Indeed, nuestra amiga Amapolita  (eso viene de otro hilo ) ha dado en clavo: smile inducing ! en cuanto se lee eso de hugging...a mí me hizo sonreír, igual que estar "untado a la pared". 

Bien por ti, amiga


----------



## VIXXXTOR

"Untado a la pared" is just a personal metaphor, created by the author as a stylistic device, so the expression you choose in English to translate it should be also an unusual metaphor rather than any English set expression.


----------



## MiguelitOOO

A mí, “hugging” me hace imaginar que la persona camina con el pecho pegado a la pared, no con la espalda, pero bueno...


----------



## starscrea2

I see a few possibilities:
"sticking to the wall"
"stuck to the wall"

I don't think "hugging" would work because, as MiguelitOOO said, it makes me think he has his chest to the wall.


Maybe, "Then I crept along, sticking to the gallery wall as I went."

Or "plastering myself against the gallery wall as I went, I crept along...."


----------



## VIXXXTOR

Can any native speaker say if the same metaphor could work in English? Using either "smeared" or "smudged" to/onto the wall. I am not asking if that is a usual collocation (I know it isn't) but if it works as a literary, expressive metaphor.


----------



## MiguelitOOO

Yes. I like @starscrea2's suggestions: "_sticking_", and "_plastering_".
También es una buena idea la de @VIXXXTOR, ya que "_smearing_" es una técnica en la práctica del alpinismo donde uno va untándose en las rocas. Y por lo visto puede funcionar, como el ejemplo siguiente, escrito por un nativo:


> _I’m also pretty shy. My main fear is getting all the way over there and then being too nervous to introduce myself to anyone and basically *just smearing my back against the perimeter walls* all week._


(y tiene su toque cómico también en inglés).


----------



## VIXXXTOR

Then I would stick to the original, why change it?


----------



## MiguelitOOO

VIXXXTOR said:


> Then I would stick to the original, why change it?


El problema es que tanto en español como en inglés, las personas no están familiarizadas con esas expresiones. Se debe sopesar y decidir si se adoptan (aceptan) dichas expresiones o no, ya que, como es obvio, las alternativas son numerosas y existe la cuestión de si ir a lo seguro o apostar por una novedad. Y eso es lo que está sucediendo.
En español pensamos: "no es habitual, pero lo entiendo", y lo mismo, seguramente, piensan de la versión en inglés.
Saludos.


----------



## VIXXXTOR

Yo entiendo que se busque una expresión alternativa cuando es imposible conservar los sentidos literal y figurado del original, pero cuando es posible y el grado de extrañeza es similar en ambas lenguas, no veo ningún motivo para buscar la originalidad.


----------



## MiguelitOOO

VIXXXTOR said:


> Yo entiendo que se busque una expresión alternativa cuando es imposible conservar los sentidos literal y figurado del original, pero cuando es posible y el grado de extrañeza es similar en ambas lenguas, no veo ningún motivo para buscar la originalidad.


Sí. Ciertamente, tú lo tienes claro como el agua. Quieres la novedad. Y yo aposté por "ir a lo seguro" cuando dije "sneaking" (porque eso es lo que finalmente hace el personaje).
Lo demás foreros andan un poco por las ramas, y las ramas son todas las alternativas, y eso es válido, muy válido. Y algunas de esas alternativas podría ser mucho mejor que lo que nosotros hemos propuesto, por ejemplo, el "_plastering myself" que dijo @starscrea2.
_
Escrito por nativos:
_



			I trailed off,* plastering my back against* the whiteboard as he hovered over me.
		
Click to expand...





 the open barn door. *Plastering my back to the wall*, I peeked around the corner.

Click to expand...

_


----------



## VIXXXTOR

Son diferentes enfoques de la traducción, sencillamente.


----------



## Magazine

starscrea2 said:


> I don't think "hugging" would work because, as MiguelitOOO said, it makes me think he has his chest to the wall



I personally really like it, it sounds unusual, just like "untado", but it is also true that it seems more like with your face to the wall. 






> "_plastering _myself against the gallery wall as I went, I crept along...."



Sounds great!  It actually sounds very close to the Spanish version, good one!


----------



## Amapolas

Beating the dead horse to a pulp, I ask, ¿por qué no "hugging"; en algún lado especifica si va de frente a la pared, o de espaldas, o de costadito?


----------



## MiguelitOOO

Amapolas said:


> Beating the dead horse to a pulp, I ask, ¿por qué no "hugging"; en algún lado especifica si va de frente a la pared, o de espaldas, o de costadito?


No puedo hablar por nadie más, solo por mí, y "hugging" no me suena cómico, me suena absurdo. Las rodillas estorbarían. Y "de costadito" es una buena, pero requiere la misma, o más, imaginación que "de espaldas".


----------



## Magazine

MiguelitOOO said:


> No puedo hablar por nadie más, solo por mí, y "hugging" no me suena cómico, me suena absurdo. Las rodillas estorbarían. .



Miguel, si lo ha dicho un nativo, Greenwhiteblue que es americano, me vale perfectamente, ha dicho que "it is not uncommon to use"...debe ser una expresión conocida. Así que hugging es todo menos _absurdo_. Y aunque nosotros podamos pensar que _hugging _es más bien de frente, no tiene porque ser así en inglés. Puede que se diga solo en plan descriptivo. Igual, para el caso, que "untado" que no se dice nunca o casi nunca, para mí es la primera vez que lo oigo.


----------



## MiguelitOOO

Magazine said:


> Miguel, si lo ha dicho un nativo, Greenwhiteblue que es americano, me vale perfectamente, ha dicho que "it is not uncommon to use"...debe ser una expresión conocida. Así que hugging es todo menos _absurdo_. Y aunque nosotros podamos pensar que _hugging _es más bien de frente, no tiene porque ser así en inglés. Puede que se diga solo en plan descriptivo. Igual, para el caso, que "untado" que no se dice nunca o casi nunca, para mí es la primera vez que lo oigo.


También vale para mí. No es un absurdo ir abrazando la pared, el absurdo es que el personaje en cuestión lo esté haciendo porque nada justifica la acción y definitivamente no es lo que está narrando el escritor.
Aquí en México usamos de manera usual el calco. Decimos cosas como la carretera o el camino abraza la línea costera (calco total), y también se da el caso de gente caminando "abrazados" de la pared en casos muy, pero muy, específicos, como salir de una ventana a gran altura, de un edificio alto, e ir dándole la espalda al vacío, por miedo, e ir abrazados de la pared, caminando por una cornisa, como puedes imaginar, con suma dificultad. Pero no es el caso.
¿Qué opinas?


----------



## Magazine

MiguelitOOO said:


> el absurdo es que el personaje en cuestión lo esté haciendo porque nada justifica la acción y definitivamente no es lo que está narrando el escritor.



¿Cómo lo sabes? Como lo afirmas con tanta insistencia debes saber algo más que los demás. Please share  

Dice que estaba "untado en la pared"...la primera vez que lo oigo yo. Y si me dice un nativo que se puede decir "hugged to the wall" que para el caso es muy similar (igual de absurdo si lo quieres ver así),  a mí me sirve .


----------



## jilar

Pues yo usaría butter, el verbo. Igual que en castellano se hace el símil de ir untado (pegado es la forma normal de decirlo) a la pared.

Va pegado, como la mantequilla o la mermelada untadas en una tostada, a la pared.
Lo más razonable es ir con la espalda apoyada en la pared, pero, desde luego, esto no se aclara en el original. Son detalles que quedan a nuestra imaginación.


----------



## VIXXXTOR

Me gusta la sugerencia de jilar. Mantiene el sentido, la expresividad y la extrañeza del original.


----------



## Magazine

VIXXXTOR said:


> Me gusta la sugerencia de jilar. Mantiene el sentido, la expresividad y la extrañeza del original.



A mí me gusta también, muy ingenioso, Jilar....¿pero tiene sentido en inglés?

He was buttered against/on the wall....

A mí no me suena...pero esperemos que un nativo lo confirme.


----------



## VIXXXTOR

Pero quizá tendría que ser "he was buttering the wall".
Sonar, no les va a sonar, pero tampoco "caminar untado a la pared" nos suena a los hispanohablantes, pues es una invención del escritor.


----------



## MiguelitOOO

Magazine said:


> ¿Cómo lo sabes? Como lo afirmas con tanta insistencia debes saber algo más que los demás. Please share


Es al revés. Se tiene que probar lo que no se ve, no lo que se ve. 
Lo que yo afirmo es lo que se ve. Y lo repito: Nada justifica ir de frente y el escritor no está narrando eso.


----------



## gotasdeoro

jilar said:


> Pues yo usaría butter, el verbo. Igual que en castellano se hace el símil de ir untado (pegado es la forma normal de decirlo) a la pared.
> 
> Va pegado, como la mantequilla o la mermelada untadas en una tostada, a la pared.
> Lo más razonable es ir con la espalda apoyada en la pared, pero, desde luego, esto no se aclara en el original. Son detalles que quedan a nuestra imaginación.


Completamente de acuerdo. Es una metáfora y, como tal, hay que respetarla en la traducción. Si alguien no lo entiende es porque no está acostumbrado al lenguaje literario.


----------



## Magazine

starscrea2 said:


> I see a few possibilities:
> "sticking to the wall"
> "stuck to the wall"
> 
> I don't think "hugging" would work because, as MiguelitOOO said, it makes me think he has his chest to the wall.
> 
> 
> Maybe, "Then I crept along, sticking to the gallery wall as I went."
> 
> Or "plastering myself against the gallery wall as I went, I crept along...."



I wonder if anybody remembers that star himself has already come to a conclusion himself.

_Plastering _sounds great....so does _sticking to_...

Si star dice que le gusta también _buttered to the wall._..pues genial. A mí no me parece que pegue.


----------



## gengo

starscrea2 said:


> Entonces lo decidí. Desde el umbral observé la explanada. Luego caminé untado a la pared de la galera. Rodeé la choza de la gorda.



GWB's suggestion of hugging is a very natural way to convey the idea.  It is extremely common, and it is used regardless of which direction the person is facing.  That is, you don't have to be literally hugging something to hug it in this sense.  Therefore, hugging fits the original meaning very well, except that the NSSs say that untado sounds unusual, while hugging does not.  My first thought was to use "plastered," which I now see has already been suggested, and I think that is a very good match here, because it is not especially common, but is easily understood, and the action of applying plaster to a surface is very much similar to that of untar.

My attempt (using the OP's vocabulary):
Then I decided. I watched the terrace from the doorway. Then I crept out with my back plastered against the galley wall. I went around the fat lady’s shack.


----------



## MiguelitOOO

gengo said:


> (...) and it is used regardless of which direction the person is facing


But @starscrea2 said on #13 that, for him, _hugging _gives the idea of front direction.


----------



## gengo

MiguelitOOO said:


> But @starscrea2 said on #13 that, for him, _hugging _gives the idea of front direction.



But I have the dictionary on my side:

hug
*3. *To stay close to: _a sailboat hugging the shore._


----------



## MiguelitOOO

gengo said:


> But I have the dictionary on my side:
> 
> hug
> *3. *To stay close to: _a sailboat hugging the shore._


Sorry, I don't see the part where it is mentioned  back, front, next or whatever, and worst, untado is not close, is plastered, and you can't go plastered in a front position.


----------



## gengo

MiguelitOOO said:


> Sorry, I don't see the part where it is mentioned  back, front, next or whatever, and worst, untado is not close, is plastered, and you can't go plastered in a front position.



I respectfully disagree.  To move while plastered against something means to move in close contact with that thing.  And you most certainly can be plastered against something while facing it.  You could move along a wall with your cheek and chest pressed against the wall, and say that you were plastered against it.  Furthermore, "to hug" has no implication of facing the object, as you can see from the example of the sailboat given above.  You can hug a wall with your back, your side, or your chest.  It just means that you were close to the thing.  You don't even have to touch the thing, and can say, for example, "He hugged the side of the mountain as he drove around the curve."  In that case, the driver is obviously not facing the mountain, nor is he touching it.


----------



## MiguelitOOO

Yes. We are talking about friction and rubbing the back against a wall (why the face?).
You got it.
If "hugging" can mean "front" and can mean "just close", it doesn't work to me.

*Rubbing my back against the wall* (an own decision in order to hide myself)*.
*
ir untado=rubbing


----------



## gengo

MiguelitOOO said:


> Yes. We are talking about friction and rubbing the back against a wall (why the face?).



Imagine, for example, that you are walking along a narrow ledge near the top of a tall building.  It would be natural for you to face the wall, but you want to stay as close to it as possible.  In that case we could say that you crept along the ledge hugging the wall.  However, we could also say that if you had your back to the wall.



> *Rubbing my back against the wall* (an own decision in order to hide myself)*.*



We would only say that if we were scratching an itchy back.


----------



## MiguelitOOO

gengo said:


> We would only say that if we were scratching an itchy back.


Well, maybe another word, but that is the idea. No close, more than close.


----------



## starscrea2

Wow, 41 posts.....
I've never heard "buttered to the wall," unless you're referring to a drunk hotel party or something. In that case it would be "butter smeared on the wall"

If "hugging" can be used in both directions, front and back, then I guess "hugging" would be the best choice.


----------



## jannr

I agree with Gengo, and GreenWhiteBlue.  in US English at least, _hugging the wall, hugging the inside or outside lane on a street or highway_ means to stand or move along that object or boundary at a very close distance. 

You could do it face first, with your back turned toward the wall or even, in the case of lanes on a street or highway, sideways. It is the *closeness*, rather than the orientation that is important in this expression.


----------



## MiguelitOOO

starscrea2 said:


> If "hugging" can be used in both directions, front and back, then I guess "hugging" would be the best choice.


"_Untado_" only can be done with the someone's back if someone is sneaking



jannr said:


> It is the *closeness*, rather than the orientation that is important in this expression.


No. "*pegado*/*pegadito*" gives importance to closeness. "_Untado_" gives importance to position. "Ir untado" (modo) not "ir pegado" (forma).

Everybody in this thread is saying "natives say", well, I'm a native of spanish. You English natives know about _hugging_, I know about _untado.
_
Algunos foristas, como Magazine, están defendiendo esta postura de "nativos del inglés" (por motivos que desconozco pero me permito conjeturar, sin compartir). Pero no atienden el significado de "untado". Y hasta el momento no he dado ejemplos, pero en mi zona se usa la analogía de untado. Sé de lo que hablo.
Doy por terminada mi participación dentro de este hilo.


----------



## Amapolas

MiguelitOOO said:


> "_Untado_" only can be done with the someone's back if someone is sneaking
> 
> No. "*pegado*/*pegadito*" gives importance to closeness. "_Untado_" gives importance to position. "Ir untado" (modo) not "ir pegado" (forma).


MiguelitOOO, discúlpame que te lo diga, pero estás convirtiendo el hilo en una discusión bizantina, y lo estás prolongando innecesariamente. 
Creo que ya quedó clara tu interpretación de "untado", y subrayo que es una intepretación personal tuya. Si se tratase de una frase hecha, lo entendería, pero ya hemos establecido que es una metáfora del autor. De espaldas, de frente, de costado... ¿quién puede decirlo? Cada uno se hace su propia imagen mental. Y también ha quedado claro que para los anglófonos nativos "hugging" es una traducción que funciona y se entiende perfectamente.


----------



## MiguelitOOO

Amapolas said:


> MiguelitOOO, discúlpame que te lo diga, pero estás convirtiendo el hilo en una discusión bizantina, y lo estás prolongando innecesariamente.
> Creo que ya quedó clara tu interpretación de "untado", y subrayo que es una intepretación personal tuya. Si se tratase de una frase hecha, lo entendería, pero ya hemos establecido que es una metáfora del autor. De espaldas, de frente, de costado... ¿quién puede decirlo? Cada uno se hace su propia imagen mental. Y también ha quedado claro que para los anglófonos nativos "hugging" es una traducción que funciona y se entiende perfectamente.


No es metáfora, es una analogía. Saludos. Y te entiendo, por eso escribí que no participaría más, ahí está, seguramente lo leíste, ¿quién discute, dijiste?
Saludos cordiales.


----------



## Amapolas

MiguelitOOO said:


> ...por eso escribí que no participaría más, ahí está, seguramente lo leíste, ¿quién discute, dijiste?
> Saludos cordiales.


Lo que sería correcto es aclarar que editaste tu respuesta y lo agregaste luego de la mía. 
Atentos saludos.


----------



## MiguelitOOO

No. Mientes. La hora de edición está ahí, a la vista de todos.


----------



## Amapolas

MiguelitOOO said:


> No. Mientes. La hora de edición está ahí, a la vista de todos.


Tienes razón, allí está la hora. Por algún motivo, cuando yo respondí todavía no había aparecido. También es cierto que mi computadora estaba andando raro, se quedaba congelada, hasta que finalmente hace unos minutos la reinicié y parece haberse solucionado. Si hubiera visto la edición habría encarado la respuesta de otra forma. 
Bueno, démonos la mano y dejémonos de discutir, dale?


----------



## MiguelitOOO

Amapolas said:


> Tienes razón, allí está la hora. Por algún motivo, cuando yo respondí todavía no había aparecido. También es cierto que mi computadora estaba andando raro, se quedaba congelada, hasta que finalmente hace unos minutos la reinicié y parece haberse solucionado. Si hubiera visto la edición habría encarado la respuesta de otra forma.
> Bueno, démonos la mano y dejémonos de discutir, dale?


Amapolas, tu eres una dama y me simpatizas mucho. Claro que acepto todos tus pedidos.
Te doy la mano y te deseo lo mejor.


----------

